

Let's talk about copyright, licensing, and who owns the code - samuellevy
http://blog.samuellevy.com/post/48-lets-talk-about-copyright-licencing-and-who-owns-the-code.html

======
wmf
If you're sharing code among different clients, couldn't the exclusive license
be a problem?

